# Dust Collection



## waltswoodworking (Nov 14, 2011)

Does anyone know of an aftermarket dust collection adapter for a PC 690


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Dirk

Not that I know about BUT you can make your own out of some PBC pipe easy and it works great..


===



golfdad said:


> Does anyone know of an aftermarket dust collection adapter for a PC 690


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Rockler is selling one for edge work only. It requires the Rockler One Plate System. It is styled after the Bosch RA1175.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi 

One or two more easy ways 
The pickup tube is off a 17543 Craftsman router a 3.oo dollar part.

Also the Freud 2000 router vac.pickup will fit the PC 690.. or you can make one out of a card holder LOL but it works and is a cheap way to get one for your PC 


==


----------

